# Raw bee pollen granules?



## Blanketback

I was at the farmer's market yesterday and bought some of this because it seems to be (from what I was told) quite the miracle product, but after checking it out on the 'net I'm very confused - lol, what's new...

I was thinking of giving some to my dog, as well as taking it myself. But when I bought it I was told not to take it with food, although you could swallow it with some water. Now, the 'net shows all sorts of ways to mix it into smoothies, etc.. And alot of sites say you have to chew it to get your body to absorb all the good things it has to offer, otherwise your body won't absorb any of it.

So, I have no problem chewing a tsp. of it, but it seems I can't just sprinkle some on the dog's food if I want him to benefit from it? Does anyone have any ideas about this?


----------



## carmspack

the dog will benefit from the bee pollen which is loaded with anti oxidants trace minerals and protein. Moisten it with some oil, fish oil , and the benefits will be enhanced. I don't see the need for a special procedure in taking it . 
For yourself mix it into plain yogurt and then drizzle with honey . I think Iogo (a local yogurt ) Greko honey yogurt uses bee pollen when it say "natural flavours" and honey -- but why use sugar in greater ratio than honey. I prefer plain greek yogurt and then add real local unpasteurized honey. That brings us to this -- I would not buy a product with honey already in it -- because a great deal of honey and honey products are imported from China and are contaminated or have additives or have been heat treated , or diluted with the addition of corn syrup.


----------



## Nigel

carmspack said:


> the dog will benefit from the bee pollen which is loaded with anti oxidants trace minerals and protein. Moisten it with some oil, fish oil , and the benefits will be enhanced. I don't see the need for a special procedure in taking it .
> For yourself mix it into plain yogurt and then drizzle with honey . I think Iogo (a local yogurt ) Greko honey yogurt uses bee pollen when it say "natural flavours" and honey -- but why use sugar in greater ratio than honey. I prefer plain greek yogurt and then add real local unpasteurized honey. That brings us to this -- I would not buy a product with honey already in it -- *because a great deal of honey and honey products are imported from China and are contaminated or have additives or have been heat treated , or diluted with the addition of corn syrup.*




WTH! Food is getting scary.


----------



## carmspack

You have to know . We have a scarcity of bees either from some virus/bacteria , or now a second line of question is whether bees are damaged by GMO crops ? 
We had a hive taken out from between the boards of our barn . The conversation we had with that apiarist inspired me to support a local honey exhibit at a "pioneer village" fall festival , handing out leaflets and with a petition that helped change one company's practices . Here is a link Asian Honey, Banned in Europe, Is Flooding U.S. Grocery Shelves | Food Safety News , every time it comes down to money money money. http://eatocracy.cnn.com/2011/11/09/most-honey-sold-in-u-s-grocery-stores-not-worthy-of-its-name 
Some of the "honey" has never had an encounter with a bee . Some off shore producers harvest vast amounts of flowers - and spin them , till all the nectar drops out . The big problem is that these honey-like products are have trace antibiotics , which if you have an allergy to , and ingest unknowingly , have serious health impact.

I won't use off-shore ingredients .

BEE wise , honey.


----------



## Chicagocanine

If you aren't sure, you could always grind it up, the you can mix it with whatever and it will be like you chewed it?


----------



## Jax08

Does bee pollen granules have more pollen than honey? Does it have any residual sugars in it from the honey? Just wondering if this would be a better option than feeding honey for allergies? Or should it be given in addition?


----------



## Blanketback

The honey vendor told me that the pollen would be much better to use than the honey, when I told him I was looking for local honey to help with seasonal allergies.


----------



## carmspack

definitely the pollen , which is the male part of the flower so when using local honey you are innoculating your dog with local plant pollen , which before it is collected by the bees as a by-effort in gathering nectar would be aireborne . Either way the bees have it on their "knees" and visit another plant - close your eyes - we have a birds and the bees going on here -- or the pollen , the male part of the flower , would be in the air and would be deposited that way.
Some years are super-pollination , especially evergreen types . Plants respond one year in delay. So if there is a terrible year , drought, the following year in the spring the plants are in stress and create more opportunities to produce more seed , through more pollen. One year the spruce and pine produced so much pollen when a wind disturbed it the pollen looked like fog.
Try to get ORGANIC honey, organic pollen .

Here is why it matters Death of the Bees. Genetically Modified Crops and the Decline of Bee Colonies in North America | Global Research

very important -- no bees , no food for us .


----------



## Jax08

That super pollination year we had a few years ago was what sent Jax's allergies over the top. I can give the honey to her every other day and it keeps it under control. Plus I feed a RAW diet so really the only carbs/sugars she gets is from the yogurt and honey.

Carmen - So you advise using both the honey and the bee pollen granules?


----------



## Courtney

Michelle, thanks for posting your questions...as they are mine too


----------



## Courtney

Jax08 said:


> That super pollination year we had a few years ago was what sent Jax's allergies over the top. I can give the honey to her every other day and it keeps it under control. Plus I feed a RAW diet so really the only carbs/sugars she gets is from the yogurt and honey.
> 
> *Carmen - So you advise using both the honey and the bee pollen granules?*


Bumping this up, hoping Carmen checks back in I also have the same question.


----------



## carmspack

I give the pollen mix --- part of the Sunday Sundae ingredients - for energy I use fats and oils - more beneficial than honey (sugars)


----------

